# ITV BBQ Champ



## wade (Jul 6, 2015)

I see that they are starting to advertise this on ITV as "coming soon". I am not sure when it starts showing yet. From the quick trailer clips it looks as if they were given fairly basic BBQs !


----------



## osprey2 (Jul 6, 2015)

A bit more info - http://www.itv.com/presscentre/press-releases/myleene-klass-host-new-itv-series-bbq-champ


----------



## smokewood (Jul 6, 2015)

I can't believe they are offering £25k in prize money,  that seems a lot to give away.  I would have thought most contestants would have done it for a top the range smoker, £1000,  or a whistle stop tour of some BBQ/Smoker joints in the US.

I have just emailed them to see if they want any Smoking Wood, He Who Dares and All That


----------



## wade (Jul 6, 2015)

smokewood said:


> I can't believe they are offering £25k in prize money,  that seems a lot to give away.  I would have thought most contestants would have done it for a top the range smoker, £1000,  or a whistle stop tour of some BBQ/Smoker joints in the US.
> 
> I have just emailed them to see if they want any Smoking Wood, He Who Dares and All That


You are too late James. The whole thing was filmed the first couple of weeks in June.


----------



## smokewood (Jul 6, 2015)

Ah Well, He Who Dares Sometimes Doesn't Win , Ce la Vie !


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 6, 2015)

Keep Us posted my friend.

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 7, 2015)

Just seen the Add Trailer for the BBQ TV show, looks like it based on mass catering, and they provide suprise ingrediants!


----------



## resurrected (Jul 8, 2015)

It's going to start the week before the BBC screens the first episode of the Great British Bake Off.


----------



## osprey2 (Jul 8, 2015)

Two things to watch then


----------



## markuk (Jul 11, 2015)

Got the fella from Man V Food presenting it....

Great show but the annoying thing is until he came along on our screens no one pulled there pork - they just had chops - now everyones doing it :)


----------

